# Finally pulling the trigger on some new wheels soon -- ADVICE PLEASE !!!



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

well, it's nearing that time to finally purchase some new rims for my Silver 2007 A3. i think i'm down to three options, and want to see whatchya'll think. Also, with my car being silver...what finish do you think looks best? Silver, Gun-Metal, or Black. I'm leaning towards silver right now. So the three i've narrowed it down to (in no particular order):

*1) VMR VB3's:*


(examples)

(gun-metal)


-----

*2) Hartmann Euromesh 4*





















you think this next one needs a little drop??? jeebus, looks like they actually lifted it!










-----

*(and last but NOT least....)
3) BBS CH ( $$$$$$)*














-----

*HONORABLE MENTION: Forgestar F14's
(these looked pretty fresh on an A4 i saw yesterday)*





-----------------------------------------------
it's pretty amazing how rims can transform the look of any car...def a big decision!! 

so of course the BBS will be tons more cabbage, but i'm just trying to weigh all my options and future mods... i will be doing a brake upgrade (it's time for that too, 45K miles), but don't think i will go BBK. 
Also, I'm going to go with 18" over 19"s...i want to maintain decent road comfort as this is my daily driver, and don't want to deal with any possible rubbing.
by the way, this is my car right now:










i don't hate my rims, but after going stage II+ soon (going with a downpipe very soon and possible APR hpfp.), i just want to put the icing on the cake. i hope i can get a little dough for my used wheels and tires (there's definitely way more than 50% left on my Falken's).

thanks for any input you send my way. :beer:


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I prefer Gun-Metal. Great choice of rim style.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Silver , doint do black


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

cleanA3 said:


> Silver , doint do black


What cleanA3 said. I like the Hartmann Euromesh the best among your choices, though the F14s are also very nice.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a soft spot for VB3's. i wish my oem titanium's had that convaness to them

whatever you do make sure you have a proper ride height for the wheel size!


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

I personally don't like BBS CH's but these look sexy.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Bbs ch


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

1) played
2) played more
3) played the most

I fell into the same rut too. Go look at HRE or DPE and go BIG !


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

get bbs CH-R as posted in pic


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are some more ideas of silver Audi A3s. I keep a folder on my computer of all the A3's I like. 

BBS LM









porsche twists, these seem to work quite well










BBS LM again, how could you not like these










VMR v710


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

BrandonF said:


> Here are some more ideas of silver Audi A3s. I keep a folder on my computer of all the A3's I like.
> 
> 
> VMR v710


damm...these are some mean wheels. nice. thanks for the ideas!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

@BrandonF

Those are v701's

710's look like:









I assume you accidentally mixed the position of the 1


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

ah first time I've seen twist on them. Not bad. 

I like the way LMs look that for sure.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

I would choose either the BBS CH or the LMs. If you don't want to spend too much cabbage on BBS, you can get the replica LMs by Linea Corsea from Wheeldude.com .

http://www.wheeldude.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=335_337_414


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

If you are really leaning towards the BBS CH's, but don't want to spend as much, you could always go with the BBS CK's About $125 less per wheel and still in my opinion a very good looking wheel.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

*v718 's*

i do like these VMR's too (v718):



...but they look just like the VB3's. can't really tell a major difference.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Sad to say but its really hard to find wheels for are car that haven't been played out. 

i wish BBS would release some new cast wheels to there product line


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> ah first time I've seen twist on them. Not bad.
> 
> I like the way LMs look that for sure.


I have always loved OEM porsche rims. I want 997 turbo rims... Here are a couple more ideas.

Something porsche styled. Looks sick.









BBS CH-R i believe, these look so good in person.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> Sad to say but its really hard to find wheels for are car that haven't been played out.


that's it! F it! i'm gonna keep it real, original and simple:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

WHo's Black S3 is that? More pics!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone know what rims these are??



Stassis S4:
http://www.stasisengineering.com/sigSeries_s4a.php


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> anyone know what rims these are??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think stasis developed a cast wheel, email them for pictures thou its not yet released on there webpage


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> i think stasis developed a cast wheel, email them for pictures thou its not yet released on there webpage


right on... yeah, still waiting to hear back form them.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

my pick would be vmrs in gunmetal out of those





but what ive been eyeing for awhile are these vs-xx in gold mmmm but gunmetal centers for silver car of course


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

604a3 said:


> but what ive been eyeing for awhile are these vs-xx in gold mmmm but gunmetal centers for silver car of course


those are slick... :thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

*MRR HR-6 HR6 Hypersilver*

these are pretty dope..but i don't think will fit 



http://www.elementwheels.com/products.asp?cat=3679

dammm!!!


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> that's it! F it! i'm gonna keep it real, original and simple:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Yeah... Already been done, at least almost as bad.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

BrandonF said:


> Yeah... Already been done, at least almost as bad.


What?? Why??? Oh jeez. That's a damm shame.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

604a3 said:


> my pick would be vmrs in gunmetal out of those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear god that is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

G60 dude said:


> If you are really leaning towards the BBS CH's, but don't want to spend as much, you could always go with the BBS CK's About $125 less per wheel and still in my opinion a very good looking wheel.




CK's all the way


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Silver would look the best, and I like the F14's.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

2.0TProjekt said:


> CK's all the way


played out :laugh:

like 80% of the people on audisport.net have those wheels go for something different


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

these are my favorites

http://dpewheelsusa.wordpress.com/2010/02/07/video-passat-cc-with-mt10/


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

tcardio said:


> these are my favorites
> 
> http://dpewheelsusa.wordpress.com/2010/02/07/video-passat-cc-with-mt10/


those do like nice on the passat!

well, i got my Hankook v12's already..at onlinetires.com $140 each, plus $60 rebate. not bad for 19's!


----------



## Osto (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an silver s-line a3 with grey VMR V708 wheels and I love the dark grey with the silver paint. 

I think it would look pretty good with the 19" VMR v701 in the dark grey

, haven't seen too many a3's with those wheels plus the concavity of the wheels are great.


----------

